# How to remove the Front License Plate Bracket ?



## 2017Redline (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I purchased a 2017 Redline and I'm trying to remove the front license plate bracket. It looks like it has metal rivets attaching it to the grill.

Has anyone removed one on a 2nd gen? 

Thanks


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.bumperplugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=1_11_79&product_id=79 Drill them out then buy these 


When I pulled the bumper off my 1st gen to do fogs I mixed up some plastic JB weld and got touch up paint mixed in and filled the holes, not perfect, but good from 10 ft or so. I drive 100 miles a day and the bumper will get ruined at some point


----------



## 2017Redline (Nov 9, 2017)

Got it thanks.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

2017Redline said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I purchased a 2017 Redline and I'm trying to remove the front license plate bracket. It looks like it has metal rivets attaching it to the grill.
> 
> ...


Depends on which state you have your Cruze registered in. Unfortunately, in CA, you have to have your front plate displayed. If you do like some folks in CA do, and display it on your dash, secure it, so it doesn't cause you or any occupants harm during an accident.


----------



## coachjjs75 (Apr 22, 2019)

thanks for the photo !!! i was looking for help like this !!!


----------



## MyPremier (Mar 18, 2018)

2017Redline said:


> Got it thanks.
> 
> View attachment 247209
> 
> ...


My state (Ohio) no longer requires front plates effective July 1, 2020. I used a 5/32" drill bit first, then followed up with a 3/16" bit to remove the rivets. Popped right off. The receiving holes on the grill are 7/32", so they were undamaged in case the new owner of the car has to reinstall the bracket. (The car's not for sale - I love this car).


----------



## itykun (May 1, 2021)

MyPremier said:


> My state (Ohio) no longer requires front plates effective July 1, 2020. I used a 5/32" drill bit first, then followed up with a 3/16" bit to remove the rivets. Popped right off. The receiving holes on the grill are 7/32", so they were undamaged in case the new owner of the car has to reinstall the bracket. (The car's not for sale - I love this car).


Wait, so you just drilled the little holes and they just pop out?


----------



## AttilaCruzes (Sep 13, 2021)

they are riveted in from the factory. If you need to reinstall it, just get some fat self tapping screws and screw it into the bumper. it's plastic


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AttilaCruzes said:


> they are riveted in from the factory. If you need to reinstall it, just get some fat self tapping screws and screw it into the bumper. it's plastic





itykun said:


> Wait, so you just drilled the little holes and they just pop out?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourselves and your Cruze's here.


----------

